# Free slot car drag racing Monticello Indiana!



## metzijs (Dec 28, 2011)

Come race with us! We have plenty of cars so you do not need your own car. We race three classes: JR Parma Edge (for racers up to 12) (PRO Parma Edge (for racers 13 and older), and Open Competition. Check out our web site at:

http://pikecreekslotcardragway.webs.com


----------

